# Interior Headliner hanging



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is an easy fix? I was thinking of taking my 04 GTO to some interior shop but maybe some of you have had this same problem and fixed it. i heard of people mentioning they bought adhesive but which type? Also my side door panel. the suede fabric is starting to peel off. Thanks for your help


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So i found out that i have to take it in to a professional to replace my entire headliner. Does anyone live in the southbay area(torrance, san pedro, carson) that knows of a good upholstery?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Bro do it yourself. There is a detailed writeup on ls1gto.com that shows how to remove it. I am getting ready to do mine with faux suede. All you need is the material from JoAnn Fabric and the headliner glue. No need to spend hundreds of dollars to have someone do it.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=383195


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

4 1/2 month old thread. I don't really think Gtslowm6 was seriously suggesting the use of super glue to fix a sagging headliner.....more likely just attempting to reach 20 posts.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I didn't even realize it was that old. I just couldn't resist the urge to responding to a thread where someone suggested super glue as a fix.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> I didn't even realize it was that old. I just couldn't resist the urge to responding to a thread where someone suggested super glue as a fix.


Time to revive this baby again. I was wondering if its worth it buying a headliner from another gto 04 thats not hanging and putting it into mine? They want $120 for it.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

i wouldnt. to much trauma.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

dude515 said:


> i wouldnt. to much trauma.


y do you say that?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

well you would pull it, wich might damage it in the process, then you have to stuff it in some other vehicle for transport, wich is not going to be easy. then you have to pull it out of the transport vehicle, another chance for damage. then finally put it into yours wich is REALLY not easy to get in. too many chances for damage if you ask me


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

dude515 said:


> well you would pull it, wich might damage it in the process, then you have to stuff it in some other vehicle for transport, wich is not going to be easy. then you have to pull it out of the transport vehicle, another chance for damage. then finally put it into yours wich is REALLY not easy to get in. too many chances for damage if you ask me


Maybe your right. Ill probably just go to a shop that does interior and have them put something to match it


----------

